# Shred Hawaii...?



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

did you know mauna kea is the tallest mountain on earth. dont believe me look it up....i thought i put an edit in this of something about the "trail map" and how you needed a 4x4 to get to the summit.. looks seasonal and short lived tho. but i've since lost that link....


----------



## AZred60 (Jan 15, 2008)

megladan said:


> did you know mauna kea is the tallest mountain on earth. dont believe me look it up....


yeah from base to peak, if you measure underwater


----------

